# Kalinnikov - Symphony No. 1 in G minor



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Conductor: Yevgeny Svetlanov 
Orchestra: USSR State Academic Orchestra


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I voted excellent, although I freely admit it is not in the same league as symphonies by Beethoven, Brahms, Dvorak or even Tchaikovsky. But it is a remarkably entertaining and loveable thing. Chock full of great tunes, beautifully harmonized and superbly orchestrated...what's not to love? And it doesn't overstay its welcome. It used to be standard repertoire or at least more often played, but now seems to be relegated to community orchestras. Fortunately there are many fine recordings. Several years ago I sent a letter to the editor at BBC Music Magazine in defence of the Kalinnikov 1st and what do you know? They published it! So I had to vote Excellent. My favorite recording is hard to get now, but it's with Veronica Dudarova on Melodiya. Her tempos and rhythmic pulse are somehow exactly right.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

Very Good. It's melodious, lively and cohesive. In the ranks with Borodin and Balakirev.
Joyous music from a composer whose life was struggle.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Excellent. Kalinnikov's a favourite of mine and this treasurable symphony is at the top of my list of his works along with "The Cedar and the Palm" and the Serenade for Strings. His command of harmony and atmosphere is what principally appeals to me rather than his melodic gift _per se_, but either way I've never come across a Kalinnikov work I didn't like.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I voted excellent. I only came across it recently via the what is you now listening to thread.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I voted 'very good'. Kalinnikov isn't one of my favorite Russian composers, but he wrote some fine pieces.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

PeterKC said:


> Very Good. It's melodious, lively and cohesive. In the ranks with Borodin and Balakirev.


I agree that it's on the level of Borodin and Balakirev. That's why I voted "not so good, not so bad".


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted Excellent, special in the hand of Kees Bakels


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Having periodically banged and clattered on here for a number of years about this work I could only vote excellent. Cannot even now recall what inspired me to buy the Naxos recording initially but I am so glad I did.Since then I have tried to get hold of a range of recordings......Bakels in the car at the moment. Great start to the day on cold dark mornings.

Someone voted 'horrible'!!!!!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

jim prideaux said:


> Having periodically banged and clattered on here for a number of years about this work I could only vote excellent. Cannot even now recall what inspired me to buy the Naxos recording initially but I am so glad I did.Since then I have tried to get hold of a range of recordings......Bakels in the car at the moment. Great start to the day on cold dark mornings.
> 
> Someone voted 'horrible'!!!!!


There's one recording that you really need to find if you haven't already: Herman Scherchen. The way he stretches it about is astonishing and really shines a light on what must once have been acceptable performance practice. And don't miss the Toscanini!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

jim prideaux said:


> Having periodically banged and clattered on here for a number of years about this work I could only vote excellent. Cannot even now recall what inspired me to buy the Naxos recording initially but I am so glad I did.Since then I have tried to get hold of a range of recordings......Bakels in the car at the moment. Great start to the day on cold dark mornings.
> 
> Someone voted 'horrible'!!!!!


^ Exactly what Jim said 🙂


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

jim prideaux said:


> Having periodically banged and clattered on here for a number of years about this work I could only vote excellent. Cannot even now recall what inspired me to buy the Naxos recording initially but I am so glad I did.Since then I have tried to get hold of a range of recordings......Bakels in the car at the moment. Great start to the day on cold dark mornings.
> 
> Someone voted 'horrible'!!!!!


I must have another listen to the Naxos CD then. First time around I found it a characterful performance but the strings came across to me as somewhat underpowered. Svetlanov (as usual in Russian music) is hard to beat but if I were choosing one desert island reading it would be Järvi on Chandos, though that's probably unavailable now.

BTW there's always at least one "horrible" vote. My bet is they're from the same source.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

inspired by this welcome thread......ordered cheap second hand copy of the Duderova recording.

and found a recording by Scherchen and the Czech P.O. to stream.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Excellent! A masterpiece! 

It is a pity he did not live longer (and had a more comfortable life). 

I am partial to the Naxos recording by Kuchar with the National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine.


----------



## Shoskofiev (5 mo ago)

Extremely endearing work, but I feel a stronger affection for his 2nd.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

jim prideaux said:


> Having periodically banged and clattered on here for a number of years about this work I could only vote excellent. Cannot even now recall what inspired me to buy the Naxos recording initially but I am so glad I did.Since then I have tried to get hold of a range of recordings......Bakels in the car at the moment. Great start to the day on cold dark mornings.
> 
> Someone voted 'horrible'!!!!!


That is so strange, in every poll Hans ZImmer makes some ##### votes 'horrible'


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

Shoskofiev said:


> Extremely endearing work, but I feel a stronger affection for his 2nd.


I agree. Both deserve to be performed but it's the second (with Svetlanov) that's in my collection.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

A radiant, colorful, excellent symphony in my view. I didn't know it prior to today, and now it's already one of my favorite first symphonies, by anyone. As an enthusiast of the instrument, I especially enjoyed those inventive harp ostinatos in the second movement. An 8.0 out of 10 in terms of how much I liked it.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

dko22 said:


> I agree. Both deserve to be performed but it's the second (with Svetlanov) that's in my collection.


I don't. I like them both but have always found no.1 by some distance the more memorable.


----------

